# 2015 AMA Nartionals Pizza Party



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

For those unable to attend, here are some pictures from the CRAZY dog & dog people party hosted by Lynn Sabo and Lynne Girdner, along with a little :wine: kindly provided by Sylvia 

Official uniforms made my our own Marti Todd of Tanner Togs and custom bows provided by Lynn Sabo to match their outfit. You'll notice the aqua was very popular! I scolded someone for getting in the trash, thinking it was Georgie, but she was sitting nicely beside me...oops!

Thanks Lynn & Lynne for helping us crazy dog people get together in one place :chili:

The Last pic is Terre & Denne with Georgie & I for the 1920s Banquet night. 

I just have to say how much I enjoyed meeting so many new friends!!! and I can't wait til next year :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures! I didn't get any of the bed full of Maltese, because the crowd of mommies taking pictures was impenetrable. You and Terre look fabulous, very authentic.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I love seeing all the pics. Everyone and their babies looked great.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::tender: all those little angels on one bed:wub: and everyone of them are getting along with one another:wub: look at all those beautiful momma's
I love the harness dresses Marti made, and the adorable bows:wub:. Love every picture, looks so fun
Sylvia I know why you didn't take Mimi, freed your arms up to love on those babies
next year I'll be there:chili: God willing

That last picture should be on a Hallmark card


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lydia, you got a lot of great pics!!! :aktion033::aktion033:

I had so much fun this year, hope I can make it to Spokane....:huh:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting these! I do believe the little one in the trash was Tessa - at least, there's a 95% chance it was her! :innocent:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like a good time! wish I could've made it this year.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like it was a lot of fun! Wish I could have been there!

The bows look so cute, too, with the dresses made by Marti. 

Linda


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL Lisi kept rubbing her head against the chair, trying to "adjust" her barrette. I finally took it off for her and dlipped it to her dress. Now I know what all the fuss was about, it was upside down. Poor Lisi.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Smart little girl! So cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So that is how the barrette got clipped onto her dress!!!!!!!! I thought it was lost & finally saw it there! LOL---she did not like it---was not used to having one barrette in the middle & fought me putting it in. I told her "Auntie Lynn will be looking to see if it is there so she needed to wear it!" She was not real happy about it, and in typical Lisi fashion figured out how to get rid of it. She is a strong willed little twirp!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I had so much fun and it was great having everyone together along with all the fluffbutts. Sandi, I'm so glad the barrette wasn't lost.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely adorable and looks like so much fun.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynne, I too! Kitzel is now the proud owner of that cute barrette. He said "it smells like my Auntie Lynn---whom I adore."


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

LOVE all the pictures, especially the 2nd one! So cute! ❤


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love all your pictures! Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies (Lynn Sabo, Lynne Girdner and Sylvia) for organizing and helping with the Pizza Party!! It was fun to see all the SM people and their fluffs!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Maltese overload!*

I especially love the ones of all the dogs:heart: on the bed :aktion033:!! I showed my Hubby all of these pics so he could see what we will be in for if we ever get to make it to one of these meets someday!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Love seeing all the photos!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you, Lynn, Lynne, Marti for the Pizza Party! I think everyone had a blast and the photos on the bed are priceless. I now know what the term "White Excitement" really means. It was so much fun. Looking forward to being together next year. 

Terre and Denne


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such great pictures!!!!

Love you all and hope to meet you some day.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Great pics! I would love to attend one of these maltese events! Sadly I live in Canada so it is a major trip to get there and I'd have to make arrangements for my other four pups which is a hard thing to do when you are very particular who looks after your babies like I am. Anyway, I can dream as long as forum members who attend very kindly post pics. Thanks for posting these lovely pictures.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazing photos, thank you so much for sharing with us!

I especially like the one of the doggies sitting on the bed, too cute! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------

